# Pocket Watch "repair" Completed



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

With good advice from forum members (thanks) , watching a few Youtube videos & a lot of trial & error I have completed my first attempted mechanical "repair" on a pocket watch. As the watch was sort of working a bit (ran for a while if shaken" it was probably more of a clean as no new parts were needed. The watch has been sitting in my "roundtoit" drawer for more than 20 years & wasn't working when I got it. I bought some cheap tools (crap) & supplimented these with bits & pieces from my tool box & wifes (SWMBO) warpaint drawer.

Completely disassembled it except for balance spring attachment to the staff. Cleaned it (that's another story ) & then several attempts to reassemble, had the pallet fork in upside down etc. Now winding , setting & keeping good time over the last few days. I was very fortunate that no new parts were needed. I wonder how many of the watches/movements for sale are like this ? I would think that many would need new main springs or balance shafts etc.

Anyway I feel quite chuffed for a ham fisted old bugger. Not ready to try a wristwatch yet but will try & find another pocket watch to play with first.

Thanks again,

Rovert.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Way to go My Man!

Excelentay! :yes:

Trust Me, I'm a Dancer! :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done but be warned! It's addictive! My eyes and back are past it but I still feel the "urge to tinker"! There's nothing like the feeling when it starts to tick again. I'm too old for motorcycle engines now, too decrepit for watches. Steam engines anyone?


----------

